# Lemon baby cardigan with pattern stitch



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a memory of my mother knitting a cardigan for my nephew when I was 11 years old in 1971. Less than 6 years later my Mam died. She was sick for most of my life and I this memory is special to me as I sat with her as she knitted it. There was a pattern at the bottom consisting of rows of eyelet holes. I think it was either Sirdar or Emu, I'm not sure but the layout looks like I remember.. There were 3 cardigans on the front, round neck, v neck and deep v neck. I've been looking for it for years but my problem is that I can't really remember exactly what it looked like. I have decided to try to recreate it. This is my first effort and it's not right! In fact it looks like a pattern I own but is knitted differently! I'll try again so my next few pictures might be very boring! If anyone knows of a similar pattern, I'd love to know.


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

That’s a beautiful sweater.


----------



## LizNorway (Apr 6, 2019)

Awww I love the story. And your cardigan looks perfect! But know what you mean about wanting to "get it right" . I have quite a few Vintage Sirdar patterns , I'll have a look through them and maybe I might have it! My mother-in-law from Scotland used to knit similar cardigans for my girls when they were babies, and when we visited them she would always take me to the "Wool shop" as she called them, and I would go crazy buying patterns.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

This one may not be the cardigan you are hoping to create, but it is a beauty just the same! Also a very lovely shade of yellow!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

LizNorway said:


> Awww I love the story. And your cardigan looks perfect! But know what you mean about wanting to "get it right" . I have quite a few Vintage Sirdar patterns , I'll have a look through them and maybe I might have it! My mother-in-law from Scotland used to knit similar cardigans for my girls when they were babies, and when we visited them she would always take me to the "Wool shop" as she called them, and I would go crazy buying patterns.


We bought our wool in the local drapers. Way back then it was sold in 1oz balls and the lady put all you needed for your chosen pattern by for you and you bought a ball when you had a few bob to spare! Different times for sure!
Thanks so much for looking for me, I appreciate it.


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Could this be what you were looking for?


----------



## la7deonce (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## KNITTNUTT (Jun 28, 2016)

I love this pattern! And I know about memories as I snuggled next to my Grandmother while she showed me all the needle arts.

Cherish the memories!


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful as usual.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

YarnCreations said:


> Could this be what you were looking for?


Thanks for trying, but, no, sorry it's not. From what I can remember, it had about 6 rows of eyelet holes and there were 3 cardigans on the pattern front. I think they were blue but I'm not sure. 
Thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Another cute baby sweater!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

This one has a crew neck , 2 v necks and a shawl collar https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ukhka-7
lots of cables, but you are so adept at changing stitch patterns that you might be able to use it for what you want.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

knit4ES said:


> This one has a crew neck , 2 v necks and a shawl collar https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ukhka-7


I have that pattern myself but thanks for trying.
I found this online and it's the closest to what I can remember, I don't think it's quite right but not far off either.- Emu Treasure 8590
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/276355312/pdf-emu-8590-vintage-baby-knitting
Has anybody ever bought here from etsy before?


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think I've got it. I think on the picture the 3 are knitted in white, mint and lemon. I've knitted it a few times in the past. But I think there's a v neck, round neck and a jumper. You are close in the pattern if it's the one I'm thinking of. Will have a look later for you.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this story.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Deegle, firstly I love what you created!!! I have lots of my Mom's old patterns from when my older brothers and sisters were having their children so will look to see if I can find anything similar.

Happy memories learning from our Mom/Mam.
Sue


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

The one i'm thinking of is Robin Bambino 2834.
Is it this deegle?


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

https://www.vintageknits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_4_7_34&products_id=8525&zenid=m1i00vft96tjhqqj0an26q18o4 ??
https://www.vintageknits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=78_121&products_id=14514&zenid=m1i00vft96tjhqqj0an26q18o4 ??
https://www.vintageknits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_4_7_34&products_id=14518&zenid=m1i00vft96tjhqqj0an26q18o4
https://www.loveknitting.com/us/cardigan-jacket-and-sweater-in-sirdar-snuggly-dk-3898


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Deegle said:


> I have that pattern myself but thanks for trying.
> I found this online and it's the closest to what I can remember, I don't think it's quite right but not far off either.- Emu Treasure 8590
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/276355312/pdf-emu-8590-vintage-baby-knitting
> Has anybody ever bought here from etsy before?


The only difference I can see between the one you did and the one for sale is you have four rows of eyelets in columns and the paid pattern has 5 rows of staggered eyelets (none on sleeve).


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Deegle said:


> I have a memory of my mother knitting a cardigan for my nephew when I was 11 years old in 1971. Less than 6 years later my Mam died. She was sick for most of my life and I this memory is special to me as I sat with her as she knitted it. There was a pattern at the bottom consisting of rows of eyelet holes. I think it was either Sirdar or Emu, I'm not sure but the layout looks like I remember.. There were 3 cardigans on the front, round neck, v neck and deep v neck. I've been looking for it for years but my problem is that I can't really remember exactly what it looked like. I have decided to try to recreate it. This is my first effort and it's not right! In fact it looks like a pattern I own but is knitted differently! I'll try again so my next few pictures might be very boring! If anyone knows of a similar pattern, I'd love to know.


I found this one, all blue, but two with round neck - close to the one you want?


----------



## janiceknits34 (Jan 9, 2019)

So nice!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet cardigan.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks great anyway!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah thanks for sharing your story. I hope you find the pattern.
There have been so many offered here.
My thought would be to look at vintage sites

I think you are one of the dearest KPer's. And your work is lovely also.


----------



## bevcustom (Feb 14, 2012)

Deegle said:


> I have a memory of my mother knitting a cardigan for my nephew when I was 11 years old in 1971. Less than 6 years later my Mam died. She was sick for most of my life and I this memory is special to me as I sat with her as she knitted it. There was a pattern at the bottom consisting of rows of eyelet holes. I think it was either Sirdar or Emu, I'm not sure but the layout looks like I remember.. There were 3 cardigans on the front, round neck, v neck and deep v neck. I've been looking for it for years but my problem is that I can't really remember exactly what it looked like. I have decided to try to recreate it. This is my first effort and it's not right! In fact it looks like a pattern I own but is knitted differently! I'll try again so my next few pictures might be very boring! If anyone knows of a similar pattern, I'd love to know.


I have this one, but there is only 1 sweater on the cover.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

valmac said:


> I found this one, all blue, but two with round neck - close to the one you want?


I was looking at this myself and just might buy it, thanks.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanjs to everybody for you suggestions. I have started the Robin Bambino shown by DCCIB a few posts above as it seemed close to what I remember. I also might buy Emu 8590 suggested above , I have been thinking about it fir a while as it also looks close to me. I'll also try to make it up myself again and see which looks most like I remember when I have them all in front of me. Thanks again to you all for going to so much trouble to help me.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

rainie said:


> https://www.vintageknits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_4_7_34&products_id=8525&zenid=m1i00vft96tjhqqj0an26q18o4 ??
> https://www.vintageknits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=78_121&products_id=14514&zenid=m1i00vft96tjhqqj0an26q18o4 ??
> https://www.vintageknits.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_4_7_34&products_id=14518&zenid=m1i00vft96tjhqqj0an26q18o4
> https://www.loveknitting.com/us/cardigan-jacket-and-sweater-in-sirdar-snuggly-dk-3898


Thanks so much, but alas none of them are close enough to what I remember.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

bevcustom said:


> I have this one, but there is only 1 sweater on the cover.


Thank you for looking. I have this one in my collection too.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

dccjb said:


> The one i'm thinking of is Robin Bambino 2834.
> Is it this deegle?


Thanks so much.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful work. Perfect.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! I hope you can find the pattern you are looking for.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Beautiful sweater! I hope you can find the pattern you are looking for.


Thanks. You know, the funny thing about it is that the photo of my cardigan looks more like what I can remember that it actually does in the flesh, so to speak!


----------



## ratbag (May 7, 2014)

Hi
EMU 8313 from Amazon looks very like what you are explaining.
The one you have done looks great like all of the cardigans that you do.


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

The knitwear you make is never boring, always beautifully made.


----------



## hoekh20 (May 31, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I may have the one, fairly sure it's Emu. I'll look it out after lunch, and if you PM me your e mail address I'll send you a photo. 3 cardis, one pink, one blue one white.


----------



## granwitch (Dec 8, 2013)

That's a great cardi and your pictures are NEVER boring.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty sweater and what a nice memory of your mom.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Another darling little sweater! I so enjoy seeing your pieces.


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovely Cardi.


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes I have bought many patterns from Etsy. As soon as you pay they send the link to your email address to download. I've never had any problem with them at all.


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

What a special sweater, especially for spring in this beautiful yellow. I like making little sweaters because they are wick to finish! Wow!!


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Sad and wonderful memoirs at the same time. Lovely sweater!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Chrisanne said:


> Yes I have bought many patterns from Etsy. As soon as you pay they send the link to your email address to download. I've never had any problem with them at all.


Thanks.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

A lovely sweater and look forward to more of the same!


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

A very pretty lemon sweater, pattern is nice, but if you are ‘t Satisfied keep looking and somehow it might just
Pop up when you are least expecting it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

ratbag said:


> Hi
> EMU 8313 from Amazon looks very like what you are explaining.
> The one you have done looks great like all of the cardigans that you do.


Oh my goodness, I think that's it! Thanks a million.


----------



## puba763 (Aug 6, 2016)

This one is beautiful. I do hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Another adorable sweater!


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I hope you find what you are looking for, but in the meantime, keep knitting!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

ratbag said:


> Hi
> EMU 8313 from Amazon looks very like what you are explaining.
> The one you have done looks great like all of the cardigans that you do.


I found a photo of it for sale on Ebay in a google search but it was sold last year. I had a look on Amazon but couldn't find it. You don't by any chance have a link to the page?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How beautiful is the little cardigan and how lovely that it brings you memories of when you were a child and remembering your mom knitting.


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

I look forward to seeing the pictures of your efforts, this sweater is lovely. Good luck!


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Love your yellow sweater. Wonderful to have such lovely memories of your mother. Thanks, Deegle.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I never get tired of looking at your creations. It has a soothing effect because of the colors you choose.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a sweet story of you and your mother you shared with us. Your sweater is so sweet and so nicely done.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Beaitiful, and I so hope you find the pattern. What a sweet sweet memory. Someone is smiling at you.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Great pattern


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Your wonderful knitting is NEVER boring.


----------



## ratbag (May 7, 2014)

Sorry it has already sold.
I have a lot of friends who knit, I will ask them to look and see if they have it for you.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

It may not be the exact one you want, but it is beautiful!


----------



## cordula (Aug 25, 2017)

beautiful little sweater
hope you find the pattern you are looking for
but in the meantime... just go on showing us your works
they are always precious


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Deegle said:


> I have that pattern myself but thanks for trying.
> I found this online and it's the closest to what I can remember, I don't think it's quite right but not far off either.- Emu Treasure 8590
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/276355312/pdf-emu-8590-vintage-baby-knitting
> Has anybody ever bought here from etsy before?


That one looks familiar. I have a drawer full of old patterns. I will check for you as soon as I can get downstairs to my yarn room. I have pine wood floors and beings how I'm housebound due to ice storm/snow/wind I decided to Rejuvenate it today and I'm waiting for it to dry.

It will be later tonight, but I will be sure to check.


----------



## alliehb (Jun 23, 2016)

What a great thing to do. So many of us do that with cooking our Moms' recipe, always trying to get it "like hers". Keep at it!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

absolutely gorgeous. I have been trying to decide what color to knit a baby girl (due in June)--and have given serious to an all yellow sweater. You may have just clinched my decision. I love yours! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: Your mom would be proud--afterall, can we EVER do something as perfect as our moms!!


----------



## ratbag (May 7, 2014)

I have also found a pattern number EMU 8313 very similar, could you please check for that one also.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

trout23 said:


> That one looks familiar. I have a drawer full of old patterns. I will check for you as soon as I can get downstairs to my yarn room. I have pine wood floors and beings how I'm housebound due to ice storm/snow/wind I decided to Rejuvenate it today and I'm waiting for it to dry.
> 
> It will be later tonight, but I will be sure to check.


TIhanks for your kindness, I just bought that one a few hours ago and I'll knit it but I think Emu 8313 is what I remember. I have not had any luck finding it but I'll keep looking.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet pattern and I love the color.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## knittinnanny (Jan 8, 2018)

That is a very pretty sweater. Your mom would be so proud of all the beautiful sweaters you make. I have tried a lot of your color combinations too and they turned out very nice. I have to post some of them to show you. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

knittinnanny said:


> That is a very pretty sweater. Your mom would be so proud of all the beautiful sweaters you make. I have tried a lot of your color combinations too and they turned out very nice. I have to post some of them to show you. Thank you for sharing them.


Thank you. Please post your creations, I'd love to see them.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

ratbag said:


> Sorry it has already sold.
> I have a lot of friends who knit, I will ask them to look and see if they have it for you.


Thanks a million.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Your sweaters are always so pretty! Never boring!


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

beautiful


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful story and sweater.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice and my favorite color.


----------



## Averil (Dec 13, 2018)

This is a link for Emu 8313
https://www.ellisadine.com/product-page/emu-8313-baby-jumper-cardigan-vintage-knitting-pattern-pdf-download
Hope it is the pattern from your beautiful memory.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Averil said:


> This is a link for Emu 8313
> https://www.ellisadine.com/product-page/emu-8313-baby-jumper-cardigan-vintage-knitting-pattern-pdf-download
> Hope it is the pattern from your beautiful memory.


Thank you. I now have a copy of this and another similar 1 and I have put this memory to bed for now.


----------

